# Help please! UK Fiance visa refused on fiance and relationship



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I applied for the Fiance Settlement Visa and just got rejected on Fiance and Proof of Relationship. I really need your help so I can re-apply. Here are the whole story. I’m sorry it’s gonna be long.

Me and my fiance (British citizen) met and fell in love with each other since May 2012 when we were studying in the same university in the UK. 3 months before falling in love with me, my fiance had a child with another woman. That was an accident of them both. My fiance and the woman no longer see each other, and she requires no support from him neither. 
I went back my country (Vietnam) in 2013 and applied for a fiance settlement visa on November 2014.

*RELATIONSHIP: *
*1.* On my application, I submitted 24 photos (since we are not fond of taking photos so most of them are selfies), 12 out of 24 photos are with descriptions. I also submitted Facetime call-logs, 42 screenshots of Facebook convo during 42 months we've known each other, hotel bookings, airplane tickets on our 2 holidays together, his passport stamps showing his 4 visits to me in Vietnam. 
The ECO seems not satisfied with it. They said 24 photos are not enough. Since we are not really fond of taking photos (most of them are selfies) so we don’t have so many photos to add on. 
*Question 1: *
_Will 6 - 7 more photos with descriptions (total 30 photos with 30 descriptions in different stages of your relationship) satisfy them? _


*2.* Since my fiance had a child with another woman in the past, the ECO said that it casts douts on his credibility. They also said that they wanted to see the evidence of contact between my fiance and the mother + the child
*Question 2*
_What should we do to increase his credibility? And what evidence from the mother and the baby should we submit?_


*FINANCE *
*3.* I applied via category D (saving route), with my own saving account of £70,000 deposited more than 1 year ago with declaration of the source of the money. 
I also submitted my fiance’s income evidences (Tax returns, saving account as extra documents) as EXTRA DOCUMENTS because his income is under the threshold (he earned £18,461) 
However, the ECO seem to ignore it. They refused my application based on my fiance’s income in stead of my cash savings which suppose to be qualified. 
*Question 3:*
_Was it because I submited my fiance’s income & saving evidences that confuses the ECO? 
In the next application, Can I submit documents on my cash savings only and remove all of his income documents to make it straight and simple? _

*4*.We are planning to get married then re-apply via Spouse visa. 
*Question 4: *
_Will it make the application stronger? Or would it make the ECO think that I am trying to enter the UK by all chances? 
And will a marriage certificate and photos of a simple marriage registration session without wedding party sufficient? (We intend not to have wedding party until 2016 when we save enough money for it) _

*5. * I applied on a marriage settlement visa (as a fiancee). We have been in a relationship but NEVER BE PARTNERS before. However, they refused my application basing on PARTNER ground. They said we have been never living together as I have demonstrated therefore they refused my application because my fiance is not a PARTNER. (I’m totally lost with their reasons) 
When I was trying to find a reason for it. I looked at my Online Application Form – Part 3 – Family Detailes. This is how I filled the form: 

PART 3 > FAMILY DETAILS
SPOUSE / PARTNER
46	WHAT IS YOUR MARITAL STATUS? - FIANCÉE / PROPOSED CIVIL PARTNER
47	WILL YOUR SPOUSE/PARTNER BE TRAVELLING WITH YOU? – NO
48	CURRENT PASSPORT OR TRAVEL DOCUMENT NUMBER – XXX 
49	NATIONALITY – BRITISH CITIZEN 
50	FAMILY NAME / SURNAME (IF YOU ONLY HAVE ONE NAME, PLEASE ENTER IT HERE AND IN THE GIVEN NAME BOX) – XXX 
51	GIVEN NAME(S) / FORENAME(S) (IF THEY ONLY HAVE ONE NAME, PLEASE ENTER IT HERE AND IN THE FAMILY NAME BOX) – XXX
52	DATE OF BIRTH – XXX
53 DOES YOUR SPOUSE / PARTNER CURRENTLY LIVE WITH YOU? – NO

*Question 5:* 
_Was it because WRONGLY filled on my Online Application Form (in which I wrote my fiance’s details on that part) that makes them think that I wanted to apply as a partner? If so, what should we do in our next application so the ECO would think we were mistaken not cheating? _

And, last but not least 
*Question 6: *
Is there any other evidences should we submit to prove a genuine subsisting, supportive and affectionate relationship?

I will type the exact word of letter of refusal in the comment below this post. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

*LETTER OF REFUSAL:
*


> EC-P1.1(d) – Section E-ECP: Eligibility for Entry Clearance as a Partner
> 
> *Fiancial Requirements *
> ECO Reasons for Refusal:
> ...


Thank you guys again for your patience reading my post.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Did you include sponsor and applicant letters in which you described your relationship?


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

So from the ECO point of view ,if someone begins a relationship before the the divorce is finalised this guide to non genuine relationship ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not necessarily. It depends on if you have had a hand in the breakdown of previous marriage.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

How can we prove that we have no hand on the breakdown of his previous relationship.my husband got his divorce judgement on November 11th 2013and our relationship started by the end of September 2013


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I certainly don't understand the lack of evidence of a genuine and subsisting relationship so cannot advise on that aspect. But definitely you should not have included information on his salary when you were applying under the Savings Category. That only served to complicate matters especially as his salary does not meet the financial requirement. Make sure your savings were readily accessible for at least the past six months and provide bank statements to cover the entire period.


----------



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> Did you include sponsor and applicant letters in which you described your relationship?


Yes I did. We both explained everything on the 2 cover letters from me and my sponsor. They are still not satisfied with it.


----------



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Not necessarily. It depends on if you have had a hand in the breakdown of previous marriage.


Joppa, is a letter of confirmation from the woman stating that they no longer see each other and the woman does not require any supports from him along with her and the child's passport sufficient? 

And also, should we get married then apply again for the spouse visa?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> But definitely you should not have included information on his salary when you were applying under the Savings Category. That only served to complicate matters especially as his salary does not meet the financial requirement. Make sure your savings were readily accessible for at least the past six months and provide bank statements to cover the entire period.


This is why we advise to not junk up your application with unnecessary information. Stick to what you need to meet the financial requirement. Anything else can cause confusion for the ECO. For the OP, that's exactly what happened.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

manel said:


> How can we prove that we have no hand on the breakdown of his previous relationship.my husband got his divorce judgement on November 11th 2013and our relationship started by the end of September 2013


Were divorce proceeding already started before you started your relationship?


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes it started in June 2013,shall we gave a letter from his lawyer to show them hat he started divorce before our relationship started?


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Our relationship started in September but we got married ten months after his divorce


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

DeniseChung said:


> PART 3 > FAMILY DETAILS
> SPOUSE / PARTNER
> 46	WHAT IS YOUR MARITAL STATUS? - FIANCÉE / PROPOSED CIVIL PARTNER
> 47	WILL YOUR SPOUSE/PARTNER BE .


I never did a fiancée visa, but isn't that listed as a "marriage" visa? The spouse visa is for civil partners, spouses, and long-term co-habitating partners.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

manel said:


> Our relationship started in September but we got married ten months after his divorce


 Hijacking someone else thread is rude and NOT allowed.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

The refusal reasons don't really make sense based on what you are saying you applied under. You definitely shouldn't have included your fiance's income if you were applying with savings, and perhaps some information was missing in the ECO's mind in order to determine the relationship was genuine, however it seems confusing still. 

I personally wouldn't think it would be a problem if you got married and then tried again as a spouse instead of fiance (many people try doing this and do succeed). There are laws in the UK about British citizens having the right to a family life -- which if you were his spouse you would be his family. You still have to meet their requirements, but if you are able to do that, you have the law on your side. Here's a link where you can read about the Human Rights Act.

If you can afford an attorney, you could consider hiring one. Sometimes having a refusal with multiple reasons on it and then wanting to immediately apply again can be difficult. An attorney would definitely be able to help address all the refusal reasons you got and go through them with you. We used one and I do not regret it (even though it was pricey). I know it's really expensive for most people and that is why people come on this forum, but for complicated cases it can be worth it. I felt like I needed one, but I also didn't want to keep wasting money on applications and also time failing on them, or getting refusals on my record.


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

Also I find it strange that the ECO said 24 photos wasn't enough. I think most people in this forum recommend maximum of 15. We sent in 10 or 12 if I remember correctly. We were in a relationship for 1.5 years leading up to our wedding and we included photos from our wedding as well as varied ones with friends and family. No selfies. We specifically avoided those. It makes me wonder if s/he was more suspicious that it was the type of photos you submitted rather than the number. My partner and I do not take many photos together at all. 24 in two years seems plenty to me (it implies there are a lot more) - if they were mostly or all selfies it probably seemed staged to the ECO. I would recommend having professional photos taken at your wedding (if you decide to get married, that is) and just have friends or family take photos of you together and with your family in a group as much as possible.


----------



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

nyclon said:


> This is why we advise to not junk up your application with unnecessary information. Stick to what you need to meet the financial requirement. Anything else can cause confusion for the ECO. For the OP, that's exactly what happened.


Hi Nyclon, regarding the refusal based on "Partner". I've just checked again on my Online Application Form and found out that I WAS CORRECTLY filling that form. Do you have any ideas why the ECO thought I applied as a PARTNER NOT a FIANCEE? 

*And in the next application, If I correct our relationship status as fiance/fiancee - NEVER BE PARTNERS BEFORE,* *will the ECO think we were cheating? Thank you very much *


----------



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

mehemlynn said:


> I never did a fiancée visa, but isn't that listed as a "marriage" visa? The spouse visa is for civil partners, spouses, and long-term co-habitating partners.


Fiancee visa is another name of Settlement Marriage Visa. Still don't understand why the ECO refused us on such reason. We never stated that we are Partners. 




chiefteaofficer said:


> Also I find it strange that the ECO said 24 photos wasn't enough. I think most people in this forum recommend maximum of 15. We sent in 10 or 12 if I remember correctly. We were in a relationship for 1.5 years leading up to our wedding and we included photos from our wedding as well as varied ones with friends and family. No selfies. We specifically avoided those. It makes me wonder if s/he was more suspicious that it was the type of photos you submitted rather than the number. My partner and I do not take many photos together at all. 24 in two years seems plenty to me (it implies there are a lot more) - if they were mostly or all selfies it probably seemed staged to the ECO. I would recommend having professional photos taken at your wedding (if you decide to get married, that is) and just have friends or family take photos of you together and with your family in a group as much as possible.


Since the marriage registration process in my country (Vietnam) is very long and complicated (my fiance has to come to Vietnam for at least 2 times and stay there for a month), so we intend to travel to Thailand and legally get married there without our families and friends and not to have a wedding party until 2016 when we save enough money for it. What I am concerning is, if we do so, will the ECO think that we're trying to enter the UK by all chances which may make them refuse our application one more time? 
Thank you for your advice.


----------



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

Can anyone please help?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

From what you said, I don't really think you should have been refused. Maybe the best thing would be to find a good lawyer (be very careful who you are hiring, check their references and such) who could write an appeal letter, pointing out to the fact you meet the financial requirement and have supplied enough proof of relationship and hopefully the decision may be overturned. I don't know how much lawyers charge for this, but I don't think it's going to be too much.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Unless they applied in the wrong category, as spouse instead of fiancée, then the refusal would be right?


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

DeniseChung said:


> Since the marriage registration process in my country (Vietnam) is very long and complicated (my fiance has to come to Vietnam for at least 2 times and stay there for a month), so we intend to travel to Thailand and legally get married there without our families and friends and not to have a wedding party until 2016 when we save enough money for it. What I am concerning is, if we do so, will the ECO think that we're trying to enter the UK by all chances which may make them refuse our application one more time?
> Thank you for your advice.


If you can bring just SOMEONE to Thailand with you to take photos, or hire someone to, that would be helpful I think. You definitely (in my opinion) need to have some photos the day of the marriage even if it's not your "real" wedding with family/friends in your mind. I understand it's only going to be the legal wedding, but you can still dress up, enjoy the day, and have a friend (or two) there for posterity/photo taking. That would be my advice, if you can make it happen. If you can't bring anyone/get anyone to come along you could try to hire someone to take pictures to document the day. It's also nice to remember for yourselves. I wanted to hire a professional photographer (I actually freelance professionally and have done for years so I know the importance of good photos) and my husband wasn't so convinced we really needed to hire a professional. I am so glad we did, even though we had a really tiny ceremony with just a few friends present (no family). Plus, those photos went straight into the Visa application.

Of course, you'll still have your wedding party in 2016 where you'll have everyone there and even more great photos/memories.

I wouldn't think getting married would make the ECO think you are trying to get in by all chances - I think this is common for people who fail on fiance visas to try (and often succeed). I think I commented earlier to this effect didn't I?


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

ashkevron said:


> From what you said, I don't really think you should have been refused. Maybe the best thing would be to find a good lawyer (be very careful who you are hiring, check their references and such) who could write an appeal letter, pointing out to the fact you meet the financial requirement and have supplied enough proof of relationship and hopefully the decision may be overturned. I don't know how much lawyers charge for this, but I don't think it's going to be too much.


Eh, feel free to hire an attorney if you'd like to. I used one for my Spouse Visa in the first place and I don't regret doing so because she had every iota covered and we got through very quickly. However, I know for a fact that appeal fees are MUCH higher than initial application fees. We paid quite a bit for our first application to the attorney (and our case wasn't TOO complex) and she told us if an appeal were needed it would cost significantly more. Also be aware that appeals usually take a long time (more time than reapplying would). If you want to use an attorney, I'd probably just use one on your next application (ie get married -> hire an attorney -> reapply as spouse -> attorney can address all of your previous refusal problems).


----------



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

ashkevron said:


> From what you said, I don't really think you should have been refused. Maybe the best thing would be to find a good lawyer (be very careful who you are hiring, check their references and such) who could write an appeal letter, pointing out to the fact you meet the financial requirement and have supplied enough proof of relationship and hopefully the decision may be overturned. I don't know how much lawyers charge for this, but I don't think it's going to be too much.


We've thought of making an appeal. However, it would take up to a year which is very long for us. We've already been apart for 1,5 years and really don't want to wait one more year to be together. And yes, my fiance just contacted a solicitor and sent all the documents to her so she can review and give advice on it. 




_shel said:


> Unless they applied in the wrong category, as spouse instead of fiancée, then the refusal would be right?


I don't think I applied in the wrong category. We stated in both cover letters and application form that we were boyfriend/girlfriend and now fiance/fiancee. We never mentioned we lived together or be partners before (when receiving documents back from UKVI, I checked them all again at least twice to make sure I wasn't wrong). Sorry to say but I can't believe the ECO was that careless. 



chiefteaofficer said:


> If you can bring just SOMEONE to Thailand with you to take photos, or hire someone to, that would be helpful I think. You definitely (in my opinion) need to have some photos the day of the marriage even if it's not your "real" wedding with family/friends in your mind. I understand it's only going to be the legal wedding, but you can still dress up, enjoy the day, and have a friend (or two) there for posterity/photo taking. That would be my advice, if you can make it happen. If you can't bring anyone/get anyone to come along you could try to hire someone to take pictures to document the day. It's also nice to remember for yourselves. I wanted to hire a professional photographer (I actually freelance professionally and have done for years so I know the importance of good photos) and my husband wasn't so convinced we really needed to hire a professional. I am so glad we did, even though we had a really tiny ceremony with just a few friends present (no family). Plus, those photos went straight into the Visa application.
> 
> Of course, you'll still have your wedding party in 2016 where you'll have everyone there and even more great photos/memories.
> 
> I wouldn't think getting married would make the ECO think you are trying to get in by all chances - I think this is common for people who fail on fiance visas to try (and often succeed). I think I commented earlier to this effect didn't I?


I just talked to some people who was in the same situation as us and they all suggest us to get married before re-applying as spouse. I think I'm gonna talk to the marriage service in Bangkok tomorrow to arrange for the date and of course the professional photographer. 

THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELPFUL ADVICE!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

What you say in your letters and on the form is not relevant really. The choice you made when selecting the online application to make is what dictates what application you made and they will assess you for. 

I've seen them make silly errors before like that but I've also seen people choose the wrong options so applying in the wrong catagory.


----------



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> What you say in your letters and on the form is not relevant really. The choice you made when selecting the online application to make is what dictates what application you made and they will assess you for.
> 
> I've seen them make silly errors before like that but I've also seen people choose the wrong options so applying in the wrong catagory.


Guess I gotta be more careful and point out clearly our relationship status if I re-apply. Should I attach the letter of refusal in the next application so the ECO would know what is added/improved or just submitting a completely new application and ignore the refused one?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I think if your application was fine and if you are sure you did not make any mistakes, you should maybe get a lawyer to write a letter to them and see if the decision can be overturned without going through the entire 1 year appeal process because if you reapply, you will have one refusal already and the application will be more scrutinised and you will have to declare your refusal on any visa applications to any other countries (like Schengen countries) and it's a bit unfair on you if you've done nothing wrong. 

The worst thing is that you'll have to say something like "in my previous application, we did not submit financial evidence and enough proof of relationship" when you apply for the new visa and have to explain why the previous visa was refused. I'd feel bitter about it for a long time if I did nothing wrong in my original application


----------



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

ashkevron said:


> I think if your application was fine and if you are sure you did not make any mistakes, *you should maybe get a lawyer to write a letter to them and see if the decision can be overturned without going through the entire 1 year appeal* process because if you reapply, you will have one refusal already and the application will be more scrutinised and you will have to declare your refusal on any visa applications to any other countries (like Schengen countries) and it's a bit unfair on you if you've done nothing wrong.
> 
> The worst thing is that you'll have to say something like "in my previous application, we did not submit financial evidence and enough proof of relationship" when you apply for the new visa and have to explain why the previous visa was refused. I'd feel bitter about it for a long time if I did nothing wrong in my original application


The bold line - is that a way to do so? I meant, a lawyer can write directly to UKVI without an appeal form? Because I've always thought a letter from lawyer is same as an appeal.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Well, I personally don't know how the process works as I've never been through it but if you look a bit through the forum, many people say things like "decision has been overturned" a couple of months after they have been refused. Here is a link to one such thread, there are other similar ones I've read: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...nds-visa-granted-son-refused-please-help.html

So, those people or moderators or Jrge should know more about how the process works, hopefully one of them can give you a better idea.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are circumstances where a rejection is due to a simple misunderstanding or miscalculation, and in such cases you can often just send a query under complaint, which is then acted upon and decision overturned. But if you are refused on more substantial ground, appeal is the only way for them to re-visit your case (ECM review) and either overturn or uphold their decision. The case will then go to the tribunal, which can indeed take up to a year.


----------



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

Joppa said:


> There are circumstances where a rejection is due to a simple misunderstanding or miscalculation, and in such cases you can often just send a query under complaint, which is then acted upon and decision overturned. But if you are refused on more substantial ground, appeal is the only way for them to re-visit your case (ECM review) and either overturn or uphold their decision. The case will then go to the tribunal, which can indeed take up to a year.


Regarding the house inspection report, if I re-apply, can I use the one in my last application or I must contact the agent/council to get a new one? Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can use the same unless your housing situation has changed, such as occupancy.


----------



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

Good news! After sending a complaint email to UKVI, the ECM has reviewed my application and the decision is overturned. I am so happy right now. Thank you guys so much for all the information and advice through out my application preparation!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

DeniseChung said:


> Good news! After sending a complaint email to UKVI, the ECM has reviewed my application and the decision is overturned. I am so happy right now. Thank you guys so much for all the information and advice through out my application preparation!


Good job, I'm very happy for you as I thought your application was fine to begin with. Maybe you could write more about the complaint process and how that works as it may help other people in the future. I've heard of it but I wouldn't know to tell people how it's done and that prevents me from offering a more helpful advice


----------



## DeniseChung (Dec 4, 2014)

ashkevron said:


> Good job, I'm very happy for you as I thought your application was fine to begin with. Maybe you could write more about the complaint process and how that works as it may help other people in the future. I've heard of it but I wouldn't know to tell people how it's done and that prevents me from offering a more helpful advice


Thank you very much for your suggestion of sending a complaint email to make them overturn their decision. I did and I succeed! What I did is I typed a email stating their mistakes, why I think they were wrong and the reason why I think I meet the requirements. Because the lawyer said the complaint letter would go nowhere so I did it myself without any advice/comment from her. 

The letter was sent to complaint hub at [email protected] and my complaint then was passed to Bangkok (my application centre) for review and I got an email from the manager yesterday saying that the decision has been overturned. The manager also said the Bangkok team will contact me shortly for my passport submission. The whole process *TOOK 7 DAYS*. That is pretty quick.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad to hear. I speak from experience of helping someone who was turned down on a technicality and suggested complaint rather than appeal. He too had the decision reversed in under a week (in the Far East).


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

DeniseChung said:


> Thank you very much for your suggestion of sending a complaint email to make them overturn their decision. I did and I succeed! What I did is I typed a email stating their mistakes, why I think they were wrong and the reason why I think I meet the requirements. Because the lawyer said the complaint letter would go nowhere so I did it myself without any advice/comment from her.
> 
> The letter was sent to complaint hub at [email protected] and my complaint then was passed to Bangkok (my application centre) for review and I got an email from the manager yesterday saying that the decision has been overturned. The manager also said the Bangkok team will contact me shortly for my passport submission. The whole process *TOOK 7 DAYS*. That is pretty quick.


Wow....I'm speechless. I knew it was possible but I didn't expect it to be so simple. Thanks for sharing!  When I think of people in similar situations stressing and reapplying and all that, it's good to know that when it's a genuine mistake on their part, it can be sorted out without going through the entire process or the full appeal. Good job also, doing it yourself!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Glad to hear. I speak from experience of helping someone who was turned down on a technicality and suggested complaint rather than appeal. He too had the decision reversed in under a week (in the Far East).


Yes, very useful, it was probably your post about something similar that I've read, remembered and thought may also apply in this situation


----------



## ladylove04 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, i just want to ask something about genuineness of relationship. Both me and my fiance have 1 child from previous relationship but never of us been married. my fiance got separated to his ex gf early of year 2011, we met Dec 2011 and got formally in a relationship January 2012. 

1) My question is shall we provide or what evidence we can provide to show that my fiance is no longer with his ex gf (the mother of his daughter)? My fiance tried to ask for certificate of no impediment but has been told that they just give that if he is going to get married abroad and not in UK. 

we have lots of pictures together, communication, and he just went in a vacation here in the PH last March. 

2) Also, we tried to apply for fiance visa last year and booked a provisional booking in Weybridge last Oct 8,2014 to get married but unfortunately didnt pursue the application due to lack of documents. my question is -- is it still okay to present the changes of email from weybridge about the booking of wedding and the letter they sent to my fiance in UK last 2014 if we apply this year? to show that we really want to get married. 


Thank you.


----------



## ladylove04 (Feb 8, 2013)

can someone help me with this please. what can be the proof that he is not been married in UK to show in the Philippines? thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you weren't married there is no need to prove you aren't with a former boyfriend or girlfriend. 

You need proof that you intend to get married. A provisional marriage booking from months ago doesn't prove you intend to marry in the future. You need receipts or provisional bookings for any normal wedding related things like rings, dress, flowers, photographer or venue to name a few.


----------



## Frankenhimer (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm going through a similar application myself and I think where you went wrong was to be assessed as partner, which needs two years evidence of you living together. To be fiancee visa you need to have a plan to marry within six months and be able to prove that i.e. booked a wedding venue


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

This is an old thread from over six months ago.


----------

